# Need help deciding on a snow blower for large driveway



## Flexit247 (Jan 7, 2018)

I am trying to decide which snow blower to get for a large driveway on a house I recently bought, 400' x 12' with a 40 x 40 pad. The driveway is asphalt and is flat and level. I live on the lower eastern shore of Maryland. Our typical snowfalls are under 6 inches but occasionally we will get 10 -12" (at most once every few or more years). We typically have 5 or less snowfalls per year. I was looking at the Toro Snowmaster 824 QXE but I am unsure if this would be ok for my application. I was also looking at the Ariens Deluxe 28". I need something to get me out of my driveway if we get a 12 inch snowfall.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like the 824 QXE would be a perfect choice.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Just to be sure I'm clear, the driveway is 400 feet long, 12 feet wide? With a 40x40 parking area? 

I dunno, I guess to me that sounds like maybe something wider than the Snowmaster (24"?) might be helpful. That's a lot of area to clear. Some extra width would help cut down on the number of passes you need. And each pass will take some time, if it's that long.


----------



## Flexit247 (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes, the driveway is 400 feet long and 12 feet wide with a 40 x 40 pad in front of the garage (total 6400 sqf). My concern was the snowmaster was not wide enough at 24" but I was hoping I could make up for it with the supposed speed/maneuverability of the snowmaster. I'm just not sure that will be the case.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would be looking for a bigger machine to clear 6400 s.f.

I'm not sure what your budget is but for $100. more than the Ariens Deluxe 28 you can buy a Deluxe 28 SHO it is the best extra $100. you will ever spend (a significant upgrade). You will get a larger engine and a higher speed impeller to throw the snow further. The SHO models can only be purchased through an independent Ariens dealer not at a big box store. Best of luck on your search.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Flexit247 said:


> Yes, the driveway is 400 feet long and 12 feet wide with a 40 x 40 pad in front of the garage (total 6400 sqf). My concern was the snowmaster was not wide enough at 24" but I was hoping I could make up for it with the supposed speed/maneuverability of the snowmaster. I'm just not sure that will be the case.


It may depend on your snowfall. 

I had little single-stage machines for a bit. In small storms (like 2" of fluffy snow), they cleared better, and faster, than my big 2-stage machine. I could walk quickly behind them, and their rubber paddles were hitting the pavement, scraping it clean, right down to the pavement. It worked really well. A normal single-stage doesn't have a transmission, you push some, and the rubber paddles hitting the ground help pull it forward. 

With a 2-stage, the only thing that might contact the ground is the steel scraper bar, depending on how you adjust it. They're more likely to leave a thin film of snow, vs a single-stage. And you're relying on the transmission to move the machine while blowing. 

For the long part of your driveway, at least, maneuverability (ease of turning the machine around, etc) shouldn't be much of a factor. You just need to go straight, for quite a long time. I'd say clearing width and power would be more helpful to you there. If it's just a few inches, you can still speed up the transmission on a 2-stage, and walk faster. 

Honestly, this kind of sounds like a situation where the "weird-sounding" (to me) older-machines combo of something like an 8hp engine, and 32" bucket, might be useful. Lots of clearing width, which should make things quicker in small storms. And if the snow is deep/heavy, and the medium-sized engine can't handle taking full passes, then you either slow down, and/or only take partial cuts, using half of the bucket's width, etc, as required. 

The Snow Master might be a good fit, I'm not sure, I've never used one (they're fairly new). They would be easier to maneuver than a 2-stage. Though ease-of-handling may become a smaller concern, with a driveway that long. If you were further north, that length would make me think using of a tractor-mounted blower. And those are poor in terms of maneuverability, but good at moving large amounts of snow, in long runs. 

When the snow got too deep/heavy (I'm in New England) the single stage machines that I had tended to really struggle. Mine were older, however, and not the best machines on the market, so it's not perfect experience to draw from. My concern is that if the snow was too much for the machine, you'd still have a very large area to clear. If you go with a Snow Master, I'd at least buy as much power as you can (the 824, not the 724)

I think the Deluxe 28 SHO suggestion is a good one, at least vs the standard Deluxe 28, if it's $100 more. You'd get significantly more capability, with the added power.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

If you are willing to pay $800 on a single stage machine, why not just spend that money on a 2 stage? 

Your driveway is huge! I think you need to plan for that 12"+ storm you get every few years. In that case, a descent 2 stage will out perform a single every time. 

I also don't think you need to worry so much about what manufacturer to buy from. Yes, Toro and Ariens are super reliable, but taking into account just how infrequently you are going to be using whatever you purchase and all of the light snowfalls you mentioned, reliability shouldn't be a problem if you take care of it. 

I would recommend the Cub Cadet 2x 26". It has a 243cc engine and power steering. So, for the same price as the Toro, you get more clearing width and 2 stages.

There are others, but that's my recommendation. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

not sure if a snowblower is enough. pick up truck with plow attachment maybe.

you don't get enough snow except a couple times a season , though. an ATV with plow?

otherwise a Honda 1332.

i saw a guy on you-tube use a tractor with an empty large TV box strapped to front. worked pretty good.
depends on your budget i guess.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

I would look for something at least 32" wide. 

Maybe something older but low use in great shape.

Love single stages for most people but That's just too large a driveway for any single stage

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

That's a nice size driveway. I would not want to do more laps than necessary. So a minimum 30 inch cut, 10hp. My driveway 1k ft. long and 40 by 20 pad. When I was doing it by myself I use an old school Toro 1132 or Troybilt 1030. Cold light snow, the Troybilt. Heavier snow the Toro, especially for end of driveway hard pack. The Toro is a tank, easily 150 lbs.

If you are handy you can't beat the old Toro's and Ariens. Not a fan of the new stuff.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

This is one of those situations where a wide single stage would work fine. Unfortunately there is no such thing as a 36" wide single stage. Have you thought about an all season snow brush? You can use these in the summer time too.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

With that size driveway you must have a good sized yard too. why not get a used garden tractor with a blower or a plow and a cab. I own two tractors a 94 wheel horse 314 with a plow with weights and chains that thing has pushed 6 inches no sweat and I restored my father's 1978 power king with a 48 inch blower. I feel the older tractors are more reliable than the newer tractors that they sell at the big stores. I keep these tractors at my house up north .


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

28 sho with impeller kit 
perfect


----------



## Flexit247 (Jan 7, 2018)

Well it looks like the snowmaster is out. I am leaning towards a 28 or 30 inch Ariens Deluxe. If I can purchase the blower from Lowes I can save an additional 15% off the listed price and an additional 6% in tax if I pick it up myself in Delaware.

If the 28 SHO model ($1199/ mailorder my nearest dealer is over 60 miles away and I would have to pay 6% sales tax.) is that much better than the 28 deluxe ($934 out the door) and 30 Deluxe ($1189 out the door) I would still consider it. 

69Ariens - I do have a Husqvarna Garden Tractor with k66 transmission and locking differential. I did look into a berco tractor mount attachment but with chains and weights I figure it would be in the $1700+ range.

I don't mind spending money on quality equipment but I don't want to over buy for my application, we have had a number of years over the past decade when I have not had to clear any snow. I am wanting this for those occasions when we get a little deeper snow so I do not have to rely on or get gouged by a plow guy.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Flexit247 said:


> Well it looks like the snowmaster is out. I am leaning towards a 28 or 30 inch Ariens Deluxe. If I can purchase the blower from Lowes I can save an additional 15% off the listed price and an additional 6% in tax if I pick it up myself in Delaware.
> 
> If the 28 SHO model ($1199/ mailorder my nearest dealer is over 60 miles away and I would have to pay 6% sales tax.) is that much better than the 28 deluxe ($934 out the door) and 30 Deluxe ($1189 out the door) I would still consider it.
> 
> ...


if you can get the 30 del for 1190 i say do that you get the 306cc motor and heated grips
you can buy a sho sheave for 45 bucks and 2 belts 40 bucks and make the sho yourself if you so choose


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Agreed, if the 30 Deluxe is cheaper than the 28 SHO, I'd lean towards the 30 Deluxe. Same size engine, wider clearing, and cheaper. Maybe the slight reduction in throwing distance is OK. 

If you have a garden tractor already, one intermediate option would be a plow for the tractor. That would probably be a lot cheaper than a blower for the tractor. You could also get a less-expensive (maybe used) walk-behind snowblower. Either to deal with the stuff at the end of the driveway, or if the tractor had trouble with a storm. Admittedly, anything involving the tractor gets a little more complicated. You're looking at chains, weights for the tractor for more grip, changing it over from grass duty, etc. Rather than simply a dedicated machine for each job. It's something of a personal-preference question. 

If you could maybe get a used blower (or plow) for the tractor, that could lower your cost. I've got to think the tractor would be a lot quicker at clearing a long driveway like that, vs even a high-end walk-behind blower.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Flexit247 said:


> I am trying to decide which snow blower to get for a large driveway on a house I recently bought, 400' x 12' with a 40 x 40 pad. The driveway is asphalt and is flat and level. I live on the lower eastern shore of Maryland. Our typical snowfalls are under 6 inches but occasionally we will get 10 -12" (at most once every few or more years). We typically have 5 or less snowfalls per year. I was looking at the Toro Snowmaster 824 QXE but I am unsure if this would be ok for my application. I was also looking at the Ariens Deluxe 28". I need something to get me out of my driveway if we get a 12 inch snowfall.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


It would be nice if you had a blower at least 30" wide since you have a long driveway. Five or less snowfalls a year is where you will use your snow blower the most. Being in a milder climate is your snow normally wet and heavy? 12" of wet heavy snow is much harder to blow than the same amount of dry cold light snow.


----------



## Flexit247 (Jan 7, 2018)

Al- it is a toss up we get a mix of both wet snow and light fluffy snow maybe with a slight tilt to the wet stuff. 

Thanks for all the opinions. I have a couple of ideas, my pick if I go with a new snow blower, looks like the Ariens 30 Deluxe. I am tossing around the idea of keeping a lookout for a good priced plow for the garden tractor or a beater truck w/plow (I'd have multiple uses for this hauling, plowing, transporting other equipment etc...).

The blower would be more versatile allowing me to clear my front walkway and give my dogs an area in the grass to do their business.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Buying a snowblower for your tractor sounds like a great idea, especially for the square footage you have, but b4 anyone can really make that recommendation, you should say what tractor you plan on attaching it too. They're not all created equal.

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool, myself and others, I'm sure, are curious what you decide. 

Fortunately, if you got a truck, tractor plow, etc, you could still get a less-expensive 2-stage machine, maybe used. Around here, you can get a used 2-stage for in the $250 range. Maybe not beautiful, or a powerful beast, but something that could still be good for clearing walkways, stuff like that. 

An ATV with a plow could be more fun than a plow on the tractor


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I'd buy a plow truck for that kind of coverage. And a small cheap 24 inch snowblower to clean up what's left.


----------



## Mal (Oct 8, 2013)

jsup said:


> I'd buy a plow truck for that kind of coverage. And a small cheap 24 inch snowblower to clean up what's left.


I second that suggestions. I have a light duty plow that works great. I put a front hitch on my truck and I've pushed upwards of 18" of snow without missing a beat. I do/did the paths and rest of it with a 24" Compact LE. I did just buy a platinum 24 SHO but I will still use the truck to widen the road since I can do it in a few minutes.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> not sure if a snowblower is enough. pick up truck with plow attachment maybe.
> 
> you don't get enough snow except a couple times a season , though. an ATV with plow?
> 
> ...


 I think he put his old TV in the box before plowing and just left it all at the curb with a "Free TV" sign on the box.:smile2:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Heh, as great as snowblowers are, it is funny to me to see what a pickup & plow can do in minutes. 

A town pickup truck will come around and push back the stuff left by the big plows, and will do it in a few passes. Even with a good blower, that would take me probably 5 times as long, maybe more. And the blower would be working hard, since it's all stuff left by a previous plow, so it's extra dense. 

I guess there are advantages to 4WD, and 200+ horsepower.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I've seen used plow trucks for very little money, less than some snowblowers. If it's on your own property, you don't even have to insure or register it. Just get something with heat that works for the amount of times you use it, and the amount of space that is apparently there, I think it would be valuable. PLUS, without registration and insurance, you don't have to lend it out.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

In your situation, I'd get the number of a local contractor ....  You certainly have a lot of suggestions, just go with what you feel makes you comfortable performing during any snow event.


----------



## Flexit247 (Jan 7, 2018)

oneacer said:


> In your situation, I'd get the number of a local contractor ....  You certainly have a lot of suggestions, just go with what you feel makes you comfortable performing during any snow event.



I had called up five local contractors who plow. The prices ranged from $600 right after it snowed to $275 3 days after it snowed. The median price was around $350. Needless to say I used our 4WD and just powered through the snow. I don't really have anything to compare these prices to but that seems very high for what I would think would be a 15 - 20 minute job. It seems like 3 - 4 big snows would have most pieces of equipment I am considering paid off. We don't get a lot of snow so I suspect we get gouged when we get hit by a significant storm and we don't have many options.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Whoah, those prices were *per storm*, not for a season or something like that?? Holy crap! That seems outrageous. 

It's definitely a big driveway, but it's not 5 miles of country roads or something.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL... yeah, that would be a season, or is your house a 50 Million Dollar Mansion?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Whoah, those prices were *per storm*, not for a season or something like that?? Holy crap! That seems outrageous.
> 
> It's definitely a big driveway, but it's not 5 miles of country roads or something.


Agreed those are outrages prices. Have you asked your average joe with a beat up Jeep? I know two guys that would do that driveway for 70- 80 bucks, day of, and happily. 

A front hitch and simple plow, something like from etrailer.com would likely work real well for you. 

You have a lot of ground to cover, if you don’t mind spending a couple hours on your driveway, get a nice snowblower that’s worth your time.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I was gouged for 350 bucks after the last huge snow (33 inches) and that made me go out and spend on a good machine. I'm near the Bush river/Chesapeake bay and some seasons we just get dusted here too. With the limited snowfall you get, I think I'd spend the money and get the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO with the 306cc motor. I might even think about the 24" Ariens Platinum SHO with a 369cc engine for $1499. With the light snow you get most of the time, the smaller size will not be an issue time-wise, even with your long driveway. If you are like me, using the machine is a pleasure vs. shoveling. The advantage of the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO is the 369cc engine size. Even a huge snow will not keep it from plowing right through and when that rare snow does occur, you'll have time to clear it. Also, it just doesn't get that cold in Maryland and staying out in the mild cold is not a problem.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Sounds like you have your mind made up.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Where you are, and only using it 5 or so times a year, spending that kind of money is crazy IMO. Your first idea with the SnowMaster 824 would be my pick


----------

